# Orbea year and model



## Ducman29er

I need help in identfying this road bike year and model. the reason being is. I'm planning to make an offer on this and would like to get the best info before i bite the bullet and btw. i am a beginner and if you're familiar with this model. would you recommend it? thanks


----------



## MountVision

Nobody has replied yet, but you could look through the "Picture posts of your Orbea" thread. There are many pictures and you might be able to identify it that way. Good luck (and it is a good looking bike).


----------



## out_ofbounds

*Kinda' Looks Like Mine...*

Hello!

My guess would be that it's an Orbea Lobular, model years '03 - '06. It's a fine frame, Columbus double-butted aluminum frame with carbon stays and fork. The Lobular designation comes from the fact that the tubes are shaped in the bottom bracket area to increase stiffness. These tubes were called "lobes" by Columbus, hence Lobular.

I just recently had a new, old-stock 2007 Lobular built-up with 2011 Campagnolo Chorus and I love it! It's as light as my carbon Kestrel Talon, but way more responsive. Of course the aluminum gives it an entirely different feel, but the carbon stays and fork smooth things out a lot more than I would've thought. I'm not sure what components the bike you're looking at has, but the frame looks good and solid. Given the right price and fit, you could do far, FAR worse than an Orbea Lobular as an everyday road bike!

I've included 2 photos. First one is an 2003 Orbean Lobular - CCC Polsat frame currently on sale from that "rather large, on-line auction site". Notice how the paint graphics are exactly like the bike you're considering. Second photo is of MY Orbeal Lobular, a '07 model. Different graphics and paint, but the stays and fork are the same.

Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## skepticman

The frame and fork look the same as this.

2004 Orbea Mitis
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...04&Brand=Orbea&Model=Mitis+3+Double&Type=bike


----------

